
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2018) - lazykid07
As the official &quot;who is hiring&quot; account has not posted it yet<p>Please state the job location and include the keywords REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.
Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company, please. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you personally are interested in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>To search the thread, you can try kennytilton&#x27;s https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;, gadogado&#x27;s https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;, or kristopolous&#x27; console script at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
Jtpolderman
TransferWise | Estonia, UK, Hungary | Software Engineers
(Java,iOS,Android,Sec)| DevOps (K8s, AWS, Ansible, Terraform etc) | VISA +
relocation support

Since 2011, TransferWise had a clear mission: money without borders. Built by
and for people who live global lives, we’re the fairest, easiest way to manage
your money across borders.

Find all roles here:
[https://transferwise.com/jobs/roles/engineering](https://transferwise.com/jobs/roles/engineering)

------
amlopez
Adobe is changing the world through digital experiences. We give everyone -
from emerging artists to global brands - everything they need to design and
deliver exceptional digital experiences. Adobe’s Marketing Cloud Platform is a
once in a lifetime opportunity for engineers to build core services that will
be used by all Marketing Cloud solutions for achieving their business goals.
We currently have 3 openings within Identity Services. Identity Services
builds consumer Identity Graph that links consumer identities across devices
and across customer's systems, to create a wholistic consumer profile for
marketing & analytics. Manager role:
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Jose/Technical-Manager-Architect_64982) Sr Engineer (requires previous ML
experience):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Jose/Sr-Software-Engineer_65081) Sr Engineer (no ML experience required):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Jose/Sr-Software-Engineer_64983) For more information, you can email me
directly at amlopez@adobe.com

------
super_duper_fun
Kessel Run | Software Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | Boston
MA | ONSITE

Kessel Run is an organization that brings commercial software development best
practices into the Department of Defense. We focus on designing applications
that improve warfighter capabilities. Kessel Run product teams constantly
solve user pains through iterative processes of continuous feedback and
application deployment. We hire high-caliber airmen and civilians who aspire
to learn lean and agile development methodologies, to build software that our
users love, and to promote an open culture. Most importantly, we are looking
for individuals that can adapt to the latest technology practices to enhance
and revolutionize the way we fight and win wars. Kessel Runners work on
balanced teams consisting of product managers, product designers, and software
engineers. Each day you will pair with a colleague on your team to help solve
user pains and develop joyful software through user-centered design. We
release software at a pace that is unprecedented for the DoD by using
methodologies that are of higher quality, greater security, and better design.
The culture we foster drives creativity and a genuine, enjoyable work
environment.

Information on roles:
[https://kesselrun.af.mil/join](https://kesselrun.af.mil/join)

Express interest in joining the alliance with an email to:
kesselrunapplicants@gmail.com

~~~
super_duper_fun
US Citizenship Required

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | San Ramon, CA | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Onsite or
Remote | US Employees Only

Lumin Digital ([https://lumindigital.com](https://lumindigital.com)) exists to
build a vibrant and sustaining environment where creative people can do
meaningful work. We build online banking software that allows credit unions to
connect with their members and compete with the big banks. We have three core
values (Trust, Respect, and Boldness). We want to foster an environment where
people feel like they are doing meaningful work, are productive, and have the
ability to take risks and learn from failure.

Lumin Digital is looking to grow the SRE team to make that happen. Our primary
goal is to engineer solutions that will allow us to deliver a robust
application, as frequently as possible to our customers. This includes things
like automated blue/green deployments with rollback, and automated testing
(integration, performance, security, reliability). Some of the tools we
currently use to accomplish those goals

-AWS -Jenkins -Python -Node.js -Kubernetes -Promethues -ELK

We offer -Health/Dental/Vision -Unlimited Vacation -Yearly Performance Bonus
-401k Match -Free Lunch per diem if working onsite -Gym Membership if working
onsite -Well stocked kitchen if working onsite

If you are interested in learning more, send an email to
careers@lumindigital.com and mention hacker news in the subject.

------
toddkillick
Vidsy - a Series A StartUp using technology to change the way brands
(Facebook, Netflix, L'Oreal, Warner Bros, Google) and Creatives work together
to create social video content - is actively hiring in their London office.
Full time positions (with flexible hours and WFH options) based onsite.

We use a modern stack of Go, React, Redux, TypeScript and Microservices, and
our team is growing across the board right now! Including the following Tech
and Product roles..

Lead Front End Engineer - [https://goo.gl/icHkQA](https://goo.gl/icHkQA)
Senior Back End Engineer -[https://goo.gl/QjkU4B](https://goo.gl/QjkU4B)
Senior DevOps Engineer - [https://goo.gl/seYpu2](https://goo.gl/seYpu2) Senior
Front End Engineer - [https://goo.gl/eKvGP2](https://goo.gl/eKvGP2) Senior
Product Manager - [https://goo.gl/2wuqWv](https://goo.gl/2wuqWv)

If you're interested in the opportunities either apply using the links above,
or email Todd (Head of People) via todd@vidsy.co

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer |
ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for
interactive analytics of big data. Our product features a lightning-fast open
source GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that leverages
the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can run queries
against big data sets orders of magnitude faster than other systems, and since
the results are on the GPUs, we can efficiently visualize the result sets with
the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap
demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Backend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Frontend Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
bcgdvlorr
BCG Digital Ventures| London | ONSITE |
[https://careers.bcgdv.com/](https://careers.bcgdv.com/)

BCG Digital Ventures is an innovation led organisation. We invent, build,
launch and invest in startups alongside the world’s most influential
companies.

Founded in 2014, we have major Innovation and Investment Centres in Manhattan
Beach, Berlin, London, Sydney, San Francisco and New York, as well as DV
Hatches in Silicon Valley, Seattle and Mexico City, with more locations
opening soon.

We embrace polyglotism and adopt the ‘right tool for the job’ approach. We use
modern frameworks such as React and Redux in the front-end and invest
extensively in data science, machine learning and IoT, and experiment with
emerging technologies such as blockchain.

Our ventures are autonomous, close-knit, built by cross functional teams with
product ownership from conception to release.

Engineering career paths include the opportunity to become part of the
founding team of a startup you’ve built from scratch in the role of CTO or
Head of Engineering. You’ll also have the rare opportunity to be part of
multiple startups while you grow as a DV engineer.

Tech we commonly use: Python, Go, Ruby, JavaScript, React, Node, AWS,
Serverless

Current vacancies:

Lead Engineer, BCG DV London Senior Front End Engineer, BCG DV London DevOps
Engineer, BCG DV London Head of Engineering, Stealth Venture, London Head of
InfoSec, Stealth Venture, London

If interested in learning more please apply directly via our careers page
(careers.bcgdv.com), it's a 5 second process requiring your CV or LinkedIn
page.

------
sarahpinpoint
Pinpoint Predictive | San Mateo, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Full Stack
Engineer

Pinpoint Predictive is a VC and Stanford StartX-backed startup that enables
companies across a wide variety of industries to more effectively forecast and
influence human behavior. Leveraging the latest advances in behavioral
science, artificial intelligence, and privacy-safe analytics, Pinpoint’s
Psychometric AI-powered Thinkalike™ technology allows organizations to better
understand intentions, reduce risks, and persuade people to take positive
actions.

We are currently a small and growing team. You will have a great opportunity
to grow and shape the product

Apply here:

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://easyapply.co/job/senior-full-stack-
software-engineer...](https://easyapply.co/job/senior-full-stack-software-
engineer-1)

------
r00p
Ninety Percent of Everything | Data Scientist | London & Kiev | ONSITE |
[http://90poe.io/careers/](http://90poe.io/careers/)

Come join the 90POE team as we revolutionise one of the oldest industries in
the world — the maritime and shipping industry! We’re a London-based startup
bringing cloud computing and data-driven technology to ocean transport.
Contrary to popular belief it is not aeroplanes but huge sea-faring vessels
which are responsible for transporting more than 90% of all products across
the globe each and every day. It is our vision to make the next generation of
apps which enable this to happen with the click a button. Our office is in the
heart of London, next to both Hyde Park and Oxford Street.

Tech: Python, pandas, sklearn, tensorflow, flask, SQL, git, http, influx,
elasticsearch. Theory: mathematics (statistics, probability), physics (mostly
mechanics).

We welcome applications from junior candidates. Please send your resume to
careers@90poe.io. No recruiters please.

------
heydenberk
QuotaPath | Backend or Full-stack Engineer | Philadelphia, PA or Austin, TX |
Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.quotapath.com/careers/](https://www.quotapath.com/careers/) Sales
compensation plans can be shockingly complex. Too often, salespeople are
forced to use unfriendly accounting software from the web 1.0 era, or worse,
to pass around Excel spreadsheets, without the ability to verify the
calculations or understand how they work.

At QuotaPath, we're solving this problem in a new way. We're creating a
platform that's built for salespeople, not accountants. This means our
business model is unique, both consumer-facing and B2B ("B2BC"; think Slack).
Good UX and beautiful design are at the core of our process. The demand for a
product like this is intense and we're working as hard as we can to deliver
features to eager users.

We're looking for engineers to help us accelerate our development as a product
and as a company. If you're interested in having a huge impact on a small
team, this is a great opportunity. We're well-funded, but we're still only 8
people: 3 engineers, 1 UX and 4 others in product and executive team. I'm one
of those 3 engineers, and I'm also the technical co-founder. Please ask me
questions if you have any!

Our stack is Python + Django on the backend, TypeScript + React on the
frontend, but we're more interested in working with people who are smart and
capable than people from any particular background. If you have strong
opinions about using different tech, we'll hear you. Like most startups, we're
built on lots of open source tech and we plan on giving back. We value
building a culture of inclusion and transparency. We care about diversity and
hope you do too.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: eric at quotapath dot com

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, UI Engineers | San Francisco, Portland | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Aclima works on the most challenging problems with measuring air quality.
Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

Some of the tools we use: GCP, BigQuery, Python, Kubernetes, React, D3.js,
ElasticSearch, C/C++

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer * UI Engineer * Full Stack Engineer * Data Engineer

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

------
simplybastow
ProdPad is hiring developers!
[https://www.prodpad.com/jobs](https://www.prodpad.com/jobs)

We’re building a product that’s used by thousands of product managers, and
we’re a company full of product people ourselves. As such, we’re surrounded by
smart people who challenge the way that amazing products are built – we’re
constantly striving for the best product management practices ourselves, and
aren’t afraid of trying crazy things to improve the product for our customers.

ProdPad is cloud-based product management software used by 1000+ companies,
including market leaders like Spotify, WP Engine, Rackspace, Autodesk, and
Automattic.

We're based in Brighton, UK, and can sponsor and relocate the right candidate.

\- Front-end: VueJS, Javascript, HTML, CSS (SASS)

\- Back-end: PHP (Symfony), NodeJS, Eventstream processing

------
rachelskelton
Poq | FULL TIME | LONDON onsite

Poq are the leaders in the App Commerce Industry. We have built a platform
which is scalable and develop native apps on both iOS and Android for
retailers across the UK, US and Europe.

iOS Developer -
[https://workable.com/j/A35C6A0269](https://workable.com/j/A35C6A0269) Swift,
MVVM

.NET Developer -
[https://workable.com/j/0F2D993101](https://workable.com/j/0F2D993101) C#,
.NET, Azure

We are growing and now looking for talented Developers to join our Platform
team. You will be working with some of the brightest Developers in London,
where your innovation and creativity will be greatly rewarded. Your code will
be used on over 30 apps, meaning you have the ability to create a huge impact.

If you would like more info, send me an email: rachel.skelton@poqcommerce.com

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| iOS Tech Lead| FULL TIME | SYDNEY onsite with some remote working
possible|[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike is a Digital Products company with a mission to 'Improve people's
lives through technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents, each
creating web & mobile (consumer & enterprise) apps for a range of industries,
with clients such as Emirates, New Look, The UN & Westfield.

We're growing and now looking for a Tech Lead with Objective C & Swift skills.
The role is 70/30 hands-on/ pre-sales/ management with opportunities to
enhance your skills, work with new tech in a global company with travel
opportunities. bit.ly/TLSyd

Drop me an email if you'd like more info: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

------
smaciusz
Entrepreneur First | Founders | London, UK; Berlin, Germany; Paris, France;
Singapore; Hong Kong; Bangalore, India| ONSITE

[https://www.joinef.com/](https://www.joinef.com/)

Entrepreneur First is on the hunt for its next cohort of exceptional
individuals who are ready to become startup founders. If you have rare
technical skills or deep industry experience, and want to build a globally
important tech company, get onto EF. We help you build it from scratch - no
need for an idea, a co-founder or anything else. Just your skills and
commitment. You can apply here: [https://www.joinef.com/apply-
now](https://www.joinef.com/apply-now)

Drop me an e-mail if you'd like more info: sonia@joinef.com

------
wojtczyk
Velodyne LiDAR | SE, ME | Full-time | ONSITE | San Jose

We are looking for a:

\- Software Engineer _with_ hardware integration / robotics experience (C/C++
& python)

\- Mechanical Engineer _with_ Solidworks and industrial automation expertise

to join our Automation and Robotics team.

Independent thinkers and problem solvers.

If interested, please send an email with your resume to Martin Wojtczyk
<mwojtczyk@velodyne.com>

 _We build the world 's best lidar sensors for self-driving cars, robots, and
drones:_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ELziPYn5k)

------
TrueLayerAbs
TrueLayer | DevSecOps Engineer | Full Time Permanent | London ONSITE with
flexi working and 1 day/week WFH

We're a FinTech startup with team members consisting of former employees of
Apple, Stripe and Nexmo. We build secure, universal APIs that are powering the
future of financial innovation. Having recently secured Series-B funding,
we're now taking our offering into the European Union.

We're currently looking for an experienced engineer to come and help us with
our infrastructure security (AWS based) [https://truelayer-
careers.workable.com/j/BF7E491E59](https://truelayer-
careers.workable.com/j/BF7E491E59)

Feel free to email me abrar@truelayer.com for more info.

------
jameslesner
Catawiki | Engineers | Amsterdam, Assen (Netherlands) | Full Time | ONSITE |
VISA | www.catawiki.com

As one of the fastest growing online companies in Europe we offer a great
opportunity for you to grow as a developer working with an amazing team of 70+
engineers inside a diverse company with 40 nationalities and counting!

We have vacancies for back-end, front-end, engineering managers and data
engineers. On a daily basis you'll work with Ruby, JS, Swift, Java and Python.
If you're into lower level technologies we have challenges for you helping us
scale Nginx, MySQL, Redis and ElasticSearch, all running in a multi-tenant
environment (metal, AWS, GCP).

Our challenges today include migrating our old Rails platform, create a
seamless integration between our hosting providers and establishing sane
abstractions across all of our applications/services. As well as this we’re
building out our microservice architecture (40 services and counting) and
building out new features for our millions of users.

You can work from two locations in the Netherlands (Amsterdam and Assen) and
we've gotten pretty good at the whole relocation business, so even if you're
outside the country feel free to drop me a line at j.lesner@catawiki.nl with
your resumé (Github/Gitlab will suffice if you don’t have a CV handy) if
you're interested in learning more.

You can also apply direct on our careers page:
[https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs)

and you can read more about our recruitment process here:
[https://github.com/catawiki/join-us](https://github.com/catawiki/join-us).

Finally, I can say that Catawiki is proud to be sponsoring the #AdventOfCode
2018! You can sign up on our private leaderboard for the chance to win €€€s in
Udemy Courses, Amazon gift cards and Catawiki vouchers! Sign up link here:
[https://www.catawiki.com/p/477-catawiki-advent-of-
code-2018-...](https://www.catawiki.com/p/477-catawiki-advent-of-
code-2018-raffle)

------
rwldng
Freetrade | Free stocks and shares trading, for everybody |
[https://freetrade.io](https://freetrade.io) | Permanent | London
(Spitalfields/Shoreditch) | Onsite (with flexi hours and WFH options)

Language-agnostic hiring, current stack =>
[https://stackshare.io/freetrade](https://stackshare.io/freetrade)

Current team of 20 (engineering 8), growing significantly next year. Lots of
scope for ownership and impact on the product and team.

Read more about us on our blog:
[https://blog.freetrade.io](https://blog.freetrade.io), our community:
[https://community.freetrade.io](https://community.freetrade.io), our previous
crowdfunding round:
[https://www.crowdcube.com/companies/freetrade-2/pitches/b3M2...](https://www.crowdcube.com/companies/freetrade-2/pitches/b3M2Ql)

What we're looking for:

\- Principal Software Engineer (individual contributor rather than manager):
[https://www.workable.com/j/7976F658E5](https://www.workable.com/j/7976F658E5)

\- Senior Software Engineers (back and front-end):
[https://www.workable.com/j/B16346E671](https://www.workable.com/j/B16346E671)

\- Senior iOS Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/59D102619E](https://www.workable.com/j/59D102619E)

\- Senior Android Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/61E51094B9](https://www.workable.com/j/61E51094B9)

Ideally looking for folk with strong consumer product experience.

Aside from joining at an exciting stage with plenty of learning and
development opportunities, we offer health and life insurance for you and the
family, flexible working, enhanced parental leave, and more.

------
RehReh
Activision Blizzard Media is hiring! Hi - We're looking for a few SWEs to join
our team here in San Francisco. Here's a brief job description for our Sr. BE
vacancy: [https://king.com/sv/jobs/senior-back-end-engineer-ads-
activi...](https://king.com/sv/jobs/senior-back-end-engineer-ads-activision-
blizzard-media-1229?breadcrumbs=/sv/jobs&location=san-francisco) FOR ONSITE
ONLY pease

Feel free to reach me (reh(dot)hassan(at)king(dot)com)) if you are interested
in the above role or any of our roles at king.com/jobs

Thanks - Reh

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series D/400 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Director of Product Management:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5ed3b232-602e-49df-902e-57b0cb4f...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5ed3b232-602e-49df-902e-57b0cb4fe92e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer, Site Reliability:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc26...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc2673be?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer, Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce464825...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce46482508f3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Core Runtime:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/43085e35-7650-49a9-8ca4-755ae670...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/43085e35-7650-49a9-8ca4-755ae670a1fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Multifactor & Anomaly Detection:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5a2d98a7-9bf1-4797-ae9a-f21dae11...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5a2d98a7-9bf1-4797-ae9a-f21dae11fae7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Product Manager, Developer Productivity:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/a79d4f3f-12a5-440d-b84c-68b4486e...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/a79d4f3f-12a5-440d-b84c-68b4486eb7e6?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Full Stack Engineer, Engineering Tools:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8190b67a-6bda-46d4-acd4-241bc8e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8190b67a-6bda-46d4-acd4-241bc8e7529f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineer, Engineering Tools:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e2c00f91-e4d8-41ff-b161-2ef51c24...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e2c00f91-e4d8-41ff-b161-2ef51c24849c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Full Stack Developer (Marketing):
[https://hire.lever.co/jobs/postings/edit/37dab5b4-81fd-48a9-...](https://hire.lever.co/jobs/postings/edit/37dab5b4-81fd-48a9-9022-c292b86f64bd?view=all&status=published&jobsQuery=full%20stack)

Developer Experience Advocate:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/078be347-ee99-4d73-9d13-17b77951...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/078be347-ee99-4d73-9d13-17b77951a207?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Principal Node.js Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ba4c9c85-ad15-4af3-b98d-a81fb6ba...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ba4c9c85-ad15-4af3-b98d-a81fb6ba46dd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:
[https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602](https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602)
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/997884112928215041](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/997884112928215041)
[https://twitter.com/barmercedes_/status/997975455755096065](https://twitter.com/barmercedes_/status/997975455755096065)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Linux Software Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Python Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=119)

DevOps Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Scrum Master (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=112](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=112)

Agile Product Owner (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=121](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=121)

Senior Product Owner (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=49](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=49)

Agile Coach/People Developer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=7](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=7)

Backend Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Solution Engineer (m/f) – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/) Any
questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

